# Dominant does drew blood!



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

My stone LH does attacked my Dove Tan the other day, she managed to draw blood it was all over my hands! So I whipped her out quick smart and put her in a temporary cage. I also decided that I would take out my BEW doe as she used to be the dominant one before I got my Stone. These two get on very well and do not fight, thank goodness :roll: 
My Dove Tan seems okay she is very quiet anyway and doesnt come out much only to feed etc unlike my other does who come out through out the day for more than that.
Its a real shame I've had to split a few off as I have a huge does cage for them all to live in as a colony.
Has any one else noticed whether lighter coloured mice are more dominant than darker ones as both my Stone and BEW are very dominant in the larger group. The group now is very peaceful and I rarely hear any squeeks.


----------

